# ["How to exchanging for DVC?" - on-going thread - merged]



## goofygirl17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi.  I've been reading these boards for info and have a couple of questions re:  trading for DVC.  I have an ongoing search for next April.  I've been told (on the Dis) that my red week is probably more pinkish so I know my chances aren't very good but I figured I'd try.  I've asked RCI several times about this trade and been told that there just isn't any inventory.  Some helpful people on the dis looked using their weeks and saw inventory for this summer and next fall so it must be my week.  I spoke to RCI yesterday and was told that more inventory will probably be deposited in the next couple of months so to keep my ongoing search.  Today RCI called and said there isn't much chance for a trade because not many DVC people have deposited their weeks and that the new weeks will only be if people buy DVC and then try to trade which isn't likely.  He told me that he has only been able to trade for points members not week members because DVC people with weeks aren't depositing.  Aren't all DVC points?  

I figure my week isn't a powerful enough trade but I think I'm getting misinformation from RCI.  Any thoughts?

Thanks!
Goofygirl


----------



## jamstew (Apr 11, 2009)

goofygirl17 said:


> Hi.  I've been reading these boards for info and have a couple of questions re:  trading for DVC.  I have an ongoing search for next April.  I've been told (on the Dis) that my red week is probably more pinkish so I know my chances aren't very good but I figured I'd try.  I've asked RCI several times about this trade and been told that there just isn't any inventory.  Some helpful people on the dis looked using their weeks and saw inventory for this summer and next fall so it must be my week.  I spoke to RCI yesterday and was told that more inventory will probably be deposited in the next couple of months so to keep my ongoing search.  Today RCI called and said there isn't much chance for a trade because not many DVC people have deposited their weeks and that the new weeks will only be if people buy DVC and then try to trade which isn't likely.  He told me that he has only been able to trade for points members not week members because DVC people with weeks aren't depositing.  Aren't all DVC points?
> 
> I figure my week isn't a powerful enough trade but I think I'm getting misinformation from RCI.  Any thoughts?
> 
> ...



Yes, all DVC are points. I've been searching with my weeks deposits since January 1 (or whenever the change-over to RCI was). I have a summer red week at a silver crown resort, deposited 13 months in advance, and I can't see any DVC. I don't expect I'll be able to trade in unless I can buy a stronger trader than what I have. Fortunately, I own DVC, too, so it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks.  I've been getting a different answer from everyone I've talked to at RCI.  I have a red week at a silver crown resort and the week has already been used.  The guy did say that my most recent week (which isn't showing in the bank yet) might have more trading power but I don't understand why since it's the same week, different year and the other one was already used.  He did say I can have an ongoing search with both weeks so I might try that.

I also didn't understand why he called today offering me really nice 5 star, gold crown resorts that sleep 10 in Orlando in trade for my "pinkish" red week if it doesn't have much trading power?  The resorts he was offering on the phone aren't showing up online when I search.

Thanks again,
Goofygirl


----------



## goofygirl17 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just checked again and I do see the resorts he was offering- 5 star, sleeps 8 so I think I'll wait and see what happens when I can search against my more recent week.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 11, 2009)

DVC is available in both RCI Weeks and RCI Points. From what I've read you need a strong trader to pull DVC in RCI. 
NOTE: Disney will not allow RCI Orlando resorts to trade in - see this TS4MS thread - http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/rci/82853-dvc.html.

The following sightings have been posted but you have to be a TUG member  (link)to view them.
RCI Disney Vacation Club, more inventory added today, parts 1 and 2 - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94517
RCI DVC Sightings - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88348&highlight=RCI


----------



## JackieD (Apr 11, 2009)

One of my weeks properties will pull DVC the other won't (I don't have a points account on RCI).  There is inventory right now online for DVC through February 2010.  There's a way to tell if your weeks unit will pull a DVC.  When I do a search I put in Florida.  If the subsection for 'city' has a catagory for "Walt Disney World" you can pull it otherwise WDW will not be listed and your timeshare won't pull it.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't get "Walt Disney World" as a pull-down option and I'm not getting them as choices.  My latest week just appeared to search against so I'm going to try an ongoing search with that.  I'm getting the 5 star, gold crown resorts to exchange so I think I'll see if something comes up with an ongoing search.  I'm not in a hurry since there's always an opening somewhere and if we're not in Disney we won't spend much time in the room anyway.

Thanks,
Goofygirl


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 12, 2009)

You need a primo trader to get DVC.  It needs to be "Dark Red" at a prime resort.

Pinkish is not going to get DVC.  I have Aruba October (red - but Pink) and it won't pull.  My  July Oceanfront Beach in SoCal will.    

(the exception is going to be inside the 45 day window and cancellations)


----------



## EAM (Apr 12, 2009)

Clarification:  You need a strong trader to get any DVC EXCEPT HHI in winter.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 12, 2009)

DVC is available in weeks but as other posters said you need a strong trading week to get it. Your also looking for April which is peak demand at Disneyworld which makes your request even harder to get.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 12, 2009)

*What does it take to get DVC?*

Since there seem to be several weeks owners interested in trading for DVC, I thought it might be helpful to find out exactly what it takes to get it. Judging from other threads, several people (including me) seem to be looking to buy a TS to trade into DVC with. So what resorts pull DVC for you?


----------



## short (Apr 12, 2009)

Streamside Cedar 1 br summer week.

I assume my HGVC points would get DVC but I would have to call to find out.

Short


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 12, 2009)

short said:


> I assume my HGVC points would get DVC but I would have to call to find out.


I'm not sure how it works with "trading power" and "points vs. weeks" with HGVC, but I booked a week in a 2BR at the DVC/BCV for Labor Day of this year just a couple weeks ago.  There were several weeks in Sept./Oct available at the time (BCV, SSR, OKW) for a 2BR.

Are there units in RCI inventory that are not open to HGVC members?  I don't know... we have to call and we are quoted availability over the phone.  Maybe that's why they won't let us see ourselves online... there is some sort of qualifier that allows usage with HGVC points.

This thread in the "Sightings" forum inspired me to call... and of the several phone calls I made at the time, what I was told was available matched up pretty well with this list.

On the other hand... maybe there is inventory open to HGVC that did not make this list that was found with another RCI trader.  Or is it an either/or, all or nothing rule if you can book one DVC you can book any?

This is the first time I have tried to make an RCI reservation. It is a complete mystery how it works!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 12, 2009)

short said:


> Streamside Cedar 1 br summer week.
> 
> I assume my HGVC points would get DVC but I would have to call to find out.
> 
> Short



If there were a unit in RCI, HGVC would be able to obtain it in either Weeks or Points as it trades into both.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2009)

There is a lot of info. on this topic on the TUG Sightings Board under the TUG Lounge - you can use the TUG search function and search for DVC or use the search method below my signature.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 12, 2009)

I did notice that IF you have a week with enouth trade power, it is one of the "city" options after selecting "orlando area" - only my bestest, goodest weeks get the option (summer ocean front)


----------



## jamstew (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, Denise. I was just thinking that for newbies (such as myself) it might be handy to have a thread that posed the single question about which resorts. It seems to me that the posts I've seen in Sightings have just said something like "seen with CO summer." There are so many Colorado resorts that, at least for me, that doesn't narrow it down much as to what one should be looking for. I'll keep trying the Sightings board and TUG lounge. My issue with the search function (not here, specifically) is that you have to search through a whole lot of posts to find what you're looking for. Maybe I don't know how to use it properly--that's certainly a possibility.


----------



## BevL (Apr 12, 2009)

You're relatively new (and I don't mean that as a slight in the least) but you'll find that some don't like to give terribly specific details of what resorts they own.  There has been some thought that a rush to buy into a certain resort and a sudden glut of RCI deposits might diminish trading power.

My personal take on it as well is that before a person rushed out to buy X, Y or Z resort based on the fact that it can pull a DVC unit today, keep in mind that deposits of DVC into RCI is fairly new.  It could be that the deposit numbers will level off from the huge bulk banks we've seen and that will definitely limit what resorts can see those units.  The cream will rise to the top, so to speak.

Myself, personally, if getting into DVC was my prime motivation in buying a particular unit, I'd be waiting for six months to see how this all plays out.  

That being said, my Island Park (near Yellowston) summer week (one bedroom) and my Blue Whale (SoCal coast) summer (studio) have both been able to see the DVC deposits.  No secret that SoCal summer is good and there are not a lot of timeshares near Yellowstone, so I'm not worried about disclosing those two.

Hope this helps.  All of this is just my personal opinion based on some experience.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 12, 2009)

BevL said:


> You're relatively new (and I don't mean that as a slight in the least) but you'll find that some don't like to give terribly specific details of what resorts they own.  There has been some thought that a rush to buy into a certain resort and a sudden glut of RCI deposits might diminish trading power.
> 
> My personal take on it as well is that before a person rushed out to buy X, Y or Z resort based on the fact that it can pull a DVC unit today, keep in mind that deposits of DVC into RCI is fairly new.  It could be that the deposit numbers will level off from the huge bulk banks we've seen and that will definitely limit what resorts can see those units.  The cream will rise to the top, so to speak.
> 
> ...



Thanks, it does help, and I do understand a bit better. I'm learning a lot here, and I think I've figured out that the best thing for me is to buy where I want to stay. I'm was hoping to kill two birds with one stone and buy something on the gulf (where I want to stay), but it's beginning to look like anything in my price range probably won't pull DVC. I'll keep checking with my deposits later on. Since I own DVC, it's not like I can't go.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 12, 2009)

One of the reasons I bought my first TS was the "carrot" of being able to exchange into DVC.  Well, here it is a few years later, and II no longer exchanges with DVC.  So, I went with the "sure thing" and just bought enough DVC points to go every other year to WDW (which I think is enough for us, based on our travel history -- of course, I'd enjoy going more than once a year every year like a lot of people do, but there are too many other places I like to go as well).  So, I would hesitate suggesting that someone buy a particular TS because they will be able to get DVC.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not interested in DVC at all.  I bought my Myrtle Beach summer weeks to trade.  For a maintenance fee of $670, I can spilt my 2 bedrooms to two deposits and both pull DVC.

There is no guarantee, but the old wisedom summer beach and winter ski have the best chance of seeing these weeks, at least for now.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 12, 2009)

PeelBoy said:


> I am not interested in DVC at all.  I bought my Myrtle Beach summer weeks to trade.  For a maintenance fee of $670, I can spilt my 2 bedrooms to two deposits and both pull DVC.
> 
> There is no guarantee, but the old wisedom summer beach and winter ski have the best chance of seeing these weeks, at least for now.



Ironically, I have the winter ski, but it's in II


----------



## jamstew (Apr 12, 2009)

mecllap said:


> One of the reasons I bought my first TS was the "carrot" of being able to exchange into DVC.  Well, here it is a few years later, and II no longer exchanges with DVC.  So, I went with the "sure thing" and just bought enough DVC points to go every other year to WDW (which I think is enough for us, based on our travel history -- of course, I'd enjoy going more than once a year every year like a lot of people do, but there are too many other places I like to go as well).  So, I would hesitate suggesting that someone buy a particular TS because they will be able to get DVC.



I have enough DVC points for a studio twice a year, so you'd think I'd be satisfied with that  I'm just looking to add to my small portfolio and was hoping for the perfect combination of my desired location & a strong trader.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jamie

My Cape Cod summer is what I used for DVC trade in RCI weeks. 

In II this traded for Westin Ka'anapali in Maui. I have used this week in RCI to trade to Captiva,Marco to Anna Maria Island areas. It trades well in either club. I can pull Bermuda, Windajmmer Landing and other Carribean resorts. We mainly do beach vacations.

Owning prime season(sun or ski) in a desirable area for other vacationers is a top indicator that it trades well.


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 13, 2009)

BevL said:


> There has been some thought that a rush to buy into a certain resort and a sudden glut of RCI deposits might diminish trading power....
> It could be that the deposit numbers will level off from the huge bulk banks we've seen and that will definitely limit what resorts can see those units.  The cream will rise to the top, so to speak.



Ditto.  What trades now, might not hold trading power.  A fellow owner on another board said they could see DVC with their 2008 & 2009 banked weeks.  I banked a 2010 week for the same season and it doesn't even pull close to DVC!  Things change just like that.  



jamstew said:


> Thanks, it does help, and I do understand a bit better. I'm learning a lot here, and I think I've figured out that the best thing for me is to buy where I want to stay.



This is what I've finally resorted to do.  Getting rid of the one we'll never use (especially since II can't get DVC now  ) and shopping for one we will.  I'll try to deposit once to see if it can pull DVC, but that would just be a bonus.



mecllap said:


> One of the reasons I bought my first TS was the "carrot" of being able to exchange into DVC.  Well, here it is a few years later, and II no longer exchanges with DVC.



That was our mistake!  Choose Sunterra because it traded with II, which had the only DVC resorts.  I had banked and saved points all ready for a 2010 DVC vacation when the rug was pulled out from under me in December!    I won't buy DVC though, because we only want to make 1-2 trips in our lifetime.  We're too close to the west side.


----------



## HuskyJim (Apr 14, 2009)

*How to search for just Disney resorts?*

How do you search RCI Weeks for just Disney resorts?

I've tried using "Disney" in the search box, but get all sorts of resorts, but not just (or any) Disney.

I did do a sort of the results by Resort ID, and the Disney resorts show up at the bottom of the list, since (I guess) they all start with "DV..".

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 14, 2009)

When I enter the search keyword "Disney" - I do see the Disney resorts.  You may have a problem with trade power for your deposit.

Also, if you narrow down a general search through the regional location only (any dates)...

USA > Florida > Orlando Area

...then you should see 4 sub-regions to "filter by city":

Kissimmee
Lake Buena Vista (includes Wyndham Bonnet Creek)
Orlando
Walt Disney World (includes Disney / DVC)

If you see the others but you don't see Walt Disney World as an option, then your deposited week definitely doesn't have the trade power to trade into DVC.

Similarly, if you want to find Disney's beach resorts, then go to...

USA > Florida

...and click on the "city" of Vero Beach, way down near the bottom of the "filter by city" list.

or USA > Carolinas and the SE > South Carolina > Hilton Head Area

If you don't see anything for Disney's Vero Beach or Disney's Hilton Head Island resorts, then it's a trade power issue because offseason weeks are generally available for both of these.  HTH.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 14, 2009)

If you type in "Disney", you will see like 5 pages of everything in Orlando.

Type in "DVC", you will see Disney resorts only, if you have sufficient trade power.


----------



## HuskyJim (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks - DVC works and is the way to go.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Since there seem to be several weeks owners interested in trading for DVC, I thought it might be helpful to find out exactly what it takes to get it. Judging from other threads, several people (including me) seem to be looking to buy a TS to trade into DVC with. So what resorts pull DVC for you?




I have two Tybrisa weeks on deposit. The one I deposited late does not see Disney. The one I deposited farther out (same week of a different year) does.

Sheila


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 15, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> I have two Tybrisa weeks on deposit. The one I deposited late does not see Disney. The one I deposited farther out (same week of a different year) does.
> 
> Sheila



How late and how early did you deposit?  Which year sees which?


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, a fellow tugger just bought up an interesting point to me...  She mentioned a list on DIS of all the resorts that DVC can see (they're limited), so wouldn't it make sense that those resorts could see DVC back?

BUT, my resort is on the list and its 2010 week would not pull DVC, whereas previous weeks had.  What gives?  

Anyone have weeks that can confirm or deny this theory (meaning, you have a great trader not on the DVC list or you have a poor trader that IS)?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 16, 2009)

> She mentioned a list on DIS of all the resorts that DVC can see (they're limited), so wouldn't it make sense that those resorts could see DVC back?


No.  That's a downward quality filter, not a trade-power filter.


----------



## akfoss (Apr 22, 2009)

*Best Way to Exchange for Disney*

I am interested in taking my family to Disney in Orlando in 2010 or 2011.  I do not own Disney points, nor have an II membership.  I currently own Wyndham Points and two TS Summer weeks in Ocean City, MD.  My OC weeks qualify for II membership.  

My question is what is the best way to trade for Disney?  Should I just try to rent a Disney unit and rent my units separately to pay the cost?  Is it relatively easy to trade for summer Disney weeks through II?  Are there other exchange services besides II that offer Disney weeks?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Allan


----------



## beanie (Apr 23, 2009)

disney now trades thru rci


----------



## akfoss (Apr 24, 2009)

*Anyone Try Trading Wyndham Points for DVC?*

Jst wondering if Wyndham generic point deposits can see the DVC deposits.  Separately, anyone got a Wyndham visible deposit that they could check as well?  I have Wyndham points and use this approach, if it works.  Thanks.

Allan


----------



## bnoble (Apr 25, 2009)

Generics: not at last report.
Visibles: you'd need a great week.  Unlikely, but not necessarily impossible.  I wouldn't do this only for DVC, given the odds.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2009)

Remember that we have the Sightings Board below the TUG Lounge for Sightings Requests.  You can post there and ask for people to do a search using the type of points, or week that you own, to see what's available.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

*DVC exhanges - 1 in 4 or 1 in 5?*

OK, So im going to exchange in 2010 into a DVC with a weeks account. 

If I also have a points account, can i exchange back into DVC the next year with the points?

Is the rule 1 in 4 or 1 in 5?

Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 27, 2009)

There are no such rules that I am aware.  If there are 1-in-4 rules for DVC, I will stop exchanging through RCI and just go to the Marriotts.  I really dislike those limits because it keeps huge inventories out there for certain resorts.  Take a look at the availability for Orange Lake and the Hiltons, and you will see how ridiculous those rules are.  There are 500 weeks at Orange Lake available right now.


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 27, 2009)

krmlaw,

Just out of curiousity....what resort are do you own that you are exchanging into a DVC resort? I actually own at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort as well, and I own a high red season 3 bedroom lockout and was just curious if you are using this resort to exchange with? I was considering putting a request in as well for 2010, as I do not see any inventory available for 2009??? 

Thanks,   
Bonnie


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

im trading that resort, 2 bed, summer (august) week!


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

i see lots of 2009 weeks ...


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 27, 2009)

so excited there is no 1 in 4 rules!!!!!


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 27, 2009)

krmlaw,

I sent you a pm. I look forward to any help you can give me  

I am so confused, because I own at the same resort as you. I currently have a 2 bedroom summer week banked & see no availability to trade into WDW????

HELP!!!!! ANYONE?????? 

Bonnie


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 27, 2009)

bonniedwan said:


> krmlaw,
> 
> I sent you a pm. I look forward to any help you can give me
> 
> ...



You have to deposit at a time when there is a demand for the week.  If RCI had no demand for the area at the time of your deposit, you won't see DVC.  I deposited a CO ski week 12, one of the top weeks in RCI, but I cannot see the DVC, while someone with a smaller summer unit was able to see them.  I deposited my week with too much available at the time I deposited.  

We had two Foxrun Yahoo Group members who deposited their week 26's at the time same, and one could see the DVC's, while the other couldn't.  Apparently, depositing those weeks simultaneously created an abundance.  I don't get it.


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay,

I talked with an RCI rep & now I know why someone who owns the same resort & time can have more trading power than me! Pay attention this is very important & I NEVER knew this. When I space banked my 2 bedroom premium red floating week with RCI, they spacebanked a September week!!!!! HOW CAN THEY DO THIS??? I own Premium Red, which is June, July & August???? I am calling them today. That is why I cannot see any DVC availability and someone that space banked the very same thing as me can!! WOW......so now we have to question every move that our resort makes??? Sounds to me like they are SOOOO taking advantage of some people?? Well, I will be sure to have next years with the right weeks!!!  

Bonnie


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 28, 2009)

wow, thats crazy!!! Can they switch the week they banked?


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 28, 2009)

I will let you know as soon as I call them!! 

Thanks for all of your help....I really appreciate it. Had I not checked into this, I would've been wondering why forever!! 

Have a great day!  

Bonnie


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 28, 2009)

My resort does the same.  I own 1-52 float.  Unless I specify WHICH week they bank, they'll just pick anything.  It's completely the difference between seeing DVC and not.

Good luck!


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 28, 2009)

JulieAB,

Yes, you are exactly right. Just got off of the phone with our home resort & that is exactly what they did. I am SOOOO mad right now & you are SOOOO right, that makes all the difference in the world whether or not I can pull DVC. Do you know from experience what the best week to deposit is? Would it be June, July or August, or possibly Christmas, New Years week??? I am going to deposit early & request the best week that I can!!

Thank you everyone for all of your help....TUG is the BEST!!   

Bonnie


----------



## bnoble (Apr 28, 2009)

For Myrtle Beach, I'd probably go with mid-June through July, maybe into the first week or two of August.  The winter holiday would be much less in-demand there.


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 28, 2009)

Would this also be the case in getting an exchange for say an oceanfront resort? So if I have a more in demand week banked would I see more inventory for an oceanfront resort? Wow....this makes so much sense now. I could never figure out why with this large unit in a gold crown resort I could not pull better inventory.....because my home resort is banking crappy weeks!! BE CAREFUL.....they are sneaky!! LOL 

You can be sure 2010 I will be sure to request a June, or July week  be banked!! 

Thanks to all of you tuggers for all of your help!! :whoopie: 

Bonnie


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not as familiar with that area, but it sounds like July and the first 2 weeks of August are prime (think school holidays).  

Is your resort able to switch out the 2009 week for you?  Mine is able to pull and switch, even long after the fact if the weeks are availble.  Many owners don't really know how the system works, so prime trading weeks just sit in spacebank (like Easter, in my resort's case).

And make sure you know your resort's reservation policy -- is it 12 or 24 months in advance to the day?  Like if you wanted to spacebank a July 4th week, would you need to call exactly 12 months in advance to make sure you can get it before other people?  Talk to your owner services person and ask them when you should be calling and requesting for these prime weeks to be banked on your behalf.  My resort has a 12 month reservation window, but I really need to call about 13 months in advance to make sure I'm gonna get the week I want.


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 28, 2009)

JulieAB,

I spoke with a rep at our home resort & she told me there is NO WAY that they can switch out the week for me?? Is that true, or should I call & try to reach someone higher to speak with? One thing that you should know is the week that I have banked is a 2008 week, not 2009.

I will be sure to find out how far in advance I can request a specific spacebanked week. From what I was told, I can do it now? Does that sound right? I think I will try for July 4th week. Plus, I own a 3 bedroom lock-out, so I think I will split the units & try to spacebank both the 2 bedroom & the studio for that same week, maybe I will get lucky & be able to pull 2 really great resorts!! :whoopie: 

Thanks again for all of your help & advice. What would I do without TUG  

I used to be a member & never renewed my membership....think I def need to renew!!

Bonnie


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 28, 2009)

definately call. one of my other resorts did this to me, i called and they said no. i asked to speak with the manager, and after a few stressful phone calls they switched the week for me. 

my week that is pulling disneys in the 1st week in august.


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, while 2008 has come and gone, you might be out of luck, it's worth going up the food chain.  Especially from what you OWN and THOUGHT was being banked -- prime red -- which Sept most definitely is NOT, no matter what planet you're from!

Not sure what you've done with your 2009 week, but you might want to check and switch that if you can.

For 2010, if your resort reserves 12 months in advance (some can do it only after the 1st of the year), then you should be calling by July 2nd this year to get that Friday or Saturday checkin 2010 week (4th is on a Sunday so everyone will have Monday the 5th off, so you want the week following the 4th).  And if you can split it, by all means, both your units will probably pull anything at DVC.  My 1 bedroom sees all the 2 bedrooms.

And if they're letting you reserve July 2010 NOW, by all means, do it NOW (before other owners beat you to it)!


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay,

I officially deposited my 2010 week. I own a 3 bedroom which I split into 2 weeks...... a 2 bedroom & a studio, both of them are banked July 4th week....Yeah!! So....we will see what I can pull for next year...hopefully 2 great resorts!! 

Thank you to ALL who helped me with this!!! I will let you know what I get....Wish me luck!!!! :whoopie: 

Really hoping for an exchange into DVC!!

Bonnie


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 29, 2009)

Bonnie, will they let you look right now with them, even though you can't exchange yet?


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 29, 2009)

Julie,

They told me that I can start looking tomorrow. They said it will take 24 hours for it to show available with RCI. 

I'll let you know how it goes!!

Thanks,  
Bonnie


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 29, 2009)

Have you peeked in your account?  My resort shows up the moment the owner services manager puts it in!    She usually does it before she goes home for the day, so I've seen them around 3 pm!     Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 29, 2009)

bonnie let me know, definately! ill be banking my 2010 weeks soon too, and what to know if you see them.


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 29, 2009)

Julie,

I have been checking all day....nope not yet. They said tomorrow, so I guess tomorrow it is!!  

I will be sure to let you know as soon as I see it.

Bonnie


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 29, 2009)

krmlaw,

As soon as I can check I will be sure to give you a list of what is showing!! :whoopie: 

Bonnie


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am sure you will get those DVC's!


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 30, 2009)

Still waiting!!! :zzz: 

Bonnie


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 30, 2009)

i cant wait to see what you pull ....


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you believe it is still not showing up???? 

I called RCI & they said that it has not come through yet so I called Plantation Resort & they said that it should have?????:annoyed: 

I will give them until tomorrow & then I am going to raise a fuss!!

Bonnie


----------



## JulieAB (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, the anticipation is killer, huh?!    I deposited and withdrew so many times before I found the right week.  Each time I had my heart in my throat.  When I finally got the right week, I practically cried!    I'm such a disney geek!


----------



## bonniedwan (May 1, 2009)

*Question on 1 in 4 year rule when trading into DVC*

Can anyone tell me what the rules are for exchanging into DVC? Is there a 1 in 4 year rule? And if so, does that mean that you can only trade into DVC once every 4 years, or once into each different resort within DVC every 4 years?   

Thank you for your help!!

Bonnie


----------



## bonniedwan (May 1, 2009)

Okay guys.....finallly....YEAH!!! Okay it has been banked & YES I am showing availability at DVC!! I am SOOOO excited, I can hardly stand it.

THANK YOU to everyone who helped me with this, or I would've had this great resort & wouldn't have been able to use it to it's fullest potential!!

[Sighting moved to the Sightings Board, below the TUG Lounge.-DeniseM Moderator]

Does anyone know why there is nothing showing up for next summer? Is there a limit to how far you can search out with DVC?

Have a great day!!!  

Bonnie


----------



## krmlaw (May 1, 2009)

OMG DO YOU KNOW HOW EXCITING THAT IS!!!  

I have the same 3 bedroom and if the studio pulls DVC too I can deposit them separate! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krmlaw (May 1, 2009)

Im waiting for June 2010 too ... was told they make their bulk deposits 11 months out ...


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2009)

Please do not post Sightings in the Forums.  We have a specific board for that and access is one of the perks of TUG membership.  The Sightings Board is right below the TUG Lounge.


----------



## JulieAB (May 1, 2009)

Yes, they deposit starting 11 months out and no 1 in 4 rule right now. :whoopie:


----------



## seema (May 2, 2009)

I am a owner of a 2 bedroom unit at Desert Breezes (California Vacation Club) at Palm Desert, CA - floating week, prime (ie winter) season.

I am a member of II - I had no problems in the past getting a 1 bedroom DVC unit at WDW (even in the summer) through an online search, for a deposited week at Desert Breezes in the winter time (usually Jan or Feb). This unit with II also gets an accomodation certificate.

My resort is dual affiliated. I have never been part of RCI, but I am considering joining it, if someone can tell me if a prime week will allow me an equally successful trade to a DVC unit online (ie is my unit in RCI during prime season have the same trading power with RCI as with II to pull in a DVC resort week at WDW?)/


----------



## JulieAB (May 2, 2009)

I'm no expert. But the II travel demand index notes weeks 5, 7, 9-13 as the highest weeks for CA desert.  So I'd try to figure out what's significant about any of those weeks and go with what you think is the best.

My personal experience with my resort, in the AZ desert where similar times are peak, was the Easter week was the one that could pull DVC.  I tried March at first because of baseball spring training there, but it wasn't enough.


----------



## smshick (Jun 5, 2009)

*How easy is it to get a DVC property in the summer with RCI*

Hi,
Started a new thread now that I decided to not purchase a DVC at this time. Just bought HGVC on International Drive last summer.

I was wondering if anyone has had success getting a Disney Vacation Club Resort in Orlando (want to be close so not interested in Saratoga or Old Key West) in the summer and a 2 bedroom. We started a search in Jan 2009 for a summer 2010 trip and was wondering of my chances.

Also, any idea when Bay Lake Tower (opens Aug 2009) may be on the RCI list?

Siao Mei


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 5, 2009)

I moved your question to the on-going DVC/RCI thread with lots of good info. 

If you use the search function (search this forum) to search the TUG Sightings Board for "RCI DVC" you will come up with lots of DVC Sightings.


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Using HGVC points for DVC*

I called Hilton around mid-April requesting a 1 Bedroom DVC unit for Spring Break of March 2010 and HGVC (RCI) called me about a month later telling me they had a 1 BR available at Disney Boardwalk and I confirmed.  3400 HGVC points is a great deal in my opinion.  I always use the tried and tested method of being nice and I have had no problem traveling where and when we desire.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 6, 2009)

DVC doesn't deposit anything with an external exchange company prior to 11 months out.  So until 11 months before your travel dates, your request will just sit in line waiting.  It's definitely good to get your request in early, don't start worrying about confirmations too early.  Here's what I do:

Begin the search request for your most desired DVCs as soon as you know your dates.  Be as flexible as possible.
At 11 months before your travel dates, the first possible confirmations may happen.
At 9-10 months out, add the rest of the DVC resorts, if you haven't already.
At 6-7 months out, broaden the search to include non-DVC resorts.  HTH!


----------



## smshick (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  
We want to go next July-Aug 2010, so I'll wait into Aug 2009 to call in. The HGVC RCI rep did tell me that the on-going searches are only for DVC weeks. I need to keep on calling to try to pull DVC points.

Siao Mei


----------

